

Show HN: Serai – Create beautiful travel journal collaboratively - vips
http://serai.me/trip/ONNLQM7O/

======
richashaily
Beautiful interface, the Istanbul trip looks awe-inspiring..

~~~
richashaily
I just created a trip using Serai and found that it focuses on the ease of
use, so that's the heads up for you guys. However when it comes to privacy of
photos, I am a little unsure. So, my question here is, How safe are my photos
with Serai?

------
theindian
Liked the interface and design, will look forward to use it.

------
prats
intuitive ui. more power to you guys

